# FM WIRELESS TRANSMITTERS



## chrswlsh1985 (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope this is the right area to be posting firstly! Im guessing you guys have delt with these small plug-in transmitters before as they are fairly common. My question, could a transmitter like these used in car for ipods and the like be used to carry a signal to a speaker with out a wire??
Would this be possible with any other device?? 

Any help woulde be massively appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

chrswlsh1985 said:


> I hope this is the right area to be posting firstly! Im guessing you guys have delt with these small plug-in transmitters before as they are fairly common. My question, could a transmitter like these used in car for ipods and the like be used to carry a signal to a speaker with out a wire??
> Would this be possible with any other device??
> 
> Any help woulde be massively appreciated.


NO,
answer: FM transmitters are hard wired............ 

Although I know where u r going with this, it is a good question! Anything can be done if you have the money and patients............


----------

